

Amazon EC2 + Tor = ... - cmdrtaco
http://cmdrtaco.net/2011/11/amazon-ec2-meets-tor/

======
gbelote
Thoughtful post on a complex topic.

I think free EC2 + Tor is a net good thing, but it won't surprise me if it
gets abused and disallowed by Amazon. With the rising threat of censorship it
Tor and hidden services more important.

It's a shame that abusive Tor behavior (spamming, bandwidth hogging, ) can't
be easily dealt with without violating anonymity or giving too much censorship
power. Or, like what Slashdot did, block whole exit nodes.

